# WoodVern



## Xhale (10/6/15)

on a bit of a theme today...in the same parcel as the dimitri I got a "Vie" (watdefok?) from focalecig
http://focalecig.com/Product/Vie-Style2-18650-Mechanical-Wood-ModBrown-24167
this is pretty horrid to be honest..but ja..dual parallel 18650 in wood..$19 or so. I wouldnt recommend doing what i did, and neither would I recommend buying it as a dual parallel 18650 boxmod.
But, with some love, it'll be better than "ok"

I took it out the box and thought "bad idea dude..bad idea"..but after fiddling the dimitri I took to this like a duck..doing duck things

photos of the original insides can be seen online.
Herewith, the WoodVern

parts I used
1 x Vie dual 18650 wood box (regtig, watdefok?)
1 x leftover kui 510 connection (my factory damaged one that @kimbo kindly sent me a replacement for)
1 x kui bottle and pipe (stole from my dimitri..which I stole from the kui)
soldering iron, some copper, headache tablets, 1 x smirnoff blue 750ml.

here's a bunch of pics..I got a bad headache right now, so any questions post them here and I'll catch up when I can focus

still to do: treat wood, cut hole, maybe do a mosfet (maybe tomorrow)

the most amazing thing in these pictures is that the sun is out.






I'm using the kui510 in a different way for the positive connection, so hopefully it doesnt leak. Will test etc as time ticks past, but as I am connecting to it from the side as a pressure fitting,. I can superglue the factory side-leak hole shut if needed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (10/6/15)

Geez! Squash Box


----------



## Xhale (10/6/15)

getting there


#nofilters
#solderingiron

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (10/6/15)

Nice going Vern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/15)

C'est la vie!


----------

